# Disneyland's Haunted Mansion Interior Photos



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Perhaps the ultimate, highest-budget dark ride out there and still one of my favorites for sheer atmosphere. Recently, on last trip to DL, took along my tripod and managed to snag some spook-tacular photos (heh). Do hope you all shall enjoy...


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

omg those are amazing!!!! I have never been to the HM in Disney Land, only in Disney World. The hallway with the changing pics, is that where you wait to get on the ride?? Thanks for sharing


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Beautiful photography!


----------



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

I love the Haunted Mansion, thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm a huge mansion fan. Beautiful photos. (They would make a lovely desktop wallpaper.)

I've always wanted to do that but I'd probably wind up with a great shot of my lenscap.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Awesome pictures, Regions Beyond


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Very nice pics! What camera did you use? Those are really great shots for such low lighting.
Thanks for the HM fix - I was getting homesick!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Beautiful pictures. I'll be there next month!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

MichaelMyers1 said:


> omg those are amazing!!!! I have never been to the HM in Disney Land, only in Disney World. The hallway with the changing pics, is that where you wait to get on the ride?? Thanks for sharing


Yes, the portrait hall is directly after the elevator, then a right turn at the staring busts and down another walkway in between several candelabras before boarding.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Madame Leota said:


> Very nice pics! What camera did you use? Those are really great shots for such low lighting.
> Thanks for the HM fix - I was getting homesick!


It is actually a fairly inexepensive Fujifilm (s1500) but using a mini tripod and taking advantage of the built-in night settings (longer exposure) makes all the difference. Thank you very much!


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

Those are VERY nice pictures... when did you take the pictures? Near Park Closing? Last time we were there by 11pm that side of the park was empty, and there were only 15 people waiting in the elevator when we walked up...

Thank you for sharing those!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Mandathewitch said:


> Those are VERY nice pictures... when did you take the pictures? Near Park Closing? Last time we were there by 11pm that side of the park was empty, and there were only 15 people waiting in the elevator when we walked up...
> 
> Thank you for sharing those!


Actually, the interior ones were mostly shot during a normal day in May. I always linger behind the folks and let them rush down to get on the ride, soak in the atmosphere of the place by myself...it's very nice in there  These were just taken when everyone was out of sight, mostly, for the indoor ones.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Nice pics.

I doubt there are many here who don't know of this site, but I always have a fun night reading through it once in a while-

http://www.doombuggies.com/secrets1.php

Dan


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Ohhh.. I love it! They are beautiful!


----------



## Wicked Vampyre (Sep 29, 2007)

Love the pics! I am looking forward to HalloweenTime @Disneyland


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

Ok I am on my muscle relaxers and pain killers right now but looking at the carriage there is a blurred person to the left looking at that you can see a skull or is it just my meds? I know the effect its the person is blurred making it look like two eyes n stuff but man it looks cool. Ill have to look again in the morning when I am not medicated. I think its time for bed.


----------



## 4ToUov (Jul 20, 2010)

I saw that to.... & I'm not on medication hahaha


----------



## Spooky Chef (Aug 14, 2008)

Great pics, I LOVE the HM. I'll be going to Halloweentime at DL in a few weeks, can't wait!!


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

I love the third picture. I'm setting it as my wallpaper, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Wicked Vampyre said:


> Love the pics! I am looking forward to HalloweenTime @Disneyland


As am I, good opportunity to get night shots of the park (the only reason I bought a park ticket for the Trick-or-Treat event heh)


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

snigglez said:


> Ok I am on my muscle relaxers and pain killers right now but looking at the carriage there is a blurred person to the left looking at that you can see a skull or is it just my meds? I know the effect its the person is blurred making it look like two eyes n stuff but man it looks cool. Ill have to look again in the morning when I am not medicated. I think its time for bed.


Indeed, it does have that appearance if you look for it...just a happy accident in this case. I assure you the person was a real human being though


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

nightrideproductions said:


> I love the third picture. I'm setting it as my wallpaper, thanks for sharing!


My pleasure and thank you very much! That is one of my favorites also.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Really love the pics! We are leaving for Dinsey World Tuesday am and going to the Halloween party....love the Haunted Mansion...my favorite ride!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

So jealous of all of you who get to visit Disneyland/Disneyworld park for Halloween! I can't "go home" again for another eight months!


----------



## KillerPumpkins (Aug 18, 2010)

WOW! You did a fantastic job with the pictures. I'm going in October for a few days myself. Can't wait!! John KP


----------



## Arronaf (Sep 9, 2008)

great photos! I love the HM. I miss being able to go often. Thanks for sharing, now to convince the wife we need to take a vacation....


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Those are some really awesome pictures. I'm in love with that horse drawn cariage.


----------



## jwproductions (Dec 30, 2011)

Brilliant Photos Regions Beyond!!!


----------



## Gatordave (Dec 13, 2008)

Wow, great work! Have only visited Disney World, never Land. Thanks for sharing these!!


----------



## Bobbywan (Dec 16, 2011)

Love me some Haunted Mansion!! Going there in less than 2 months!

Bobby


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Terra said:


> Beautiful photography!


Agreed!Darn I need a better camera.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Bumping this massively old thread up from the crypts....and will add some new HM photos taken in intervening years, if there is interest...


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

Oh man, I love that ride! Every time I see something spooky/Halloween related for kids, I become really happy because they're breeding a new generation of horror lovers


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

I would love to see some more. It's been many many years since I've been to Disneyland, and since I no longer live in California it makes it difficult to go. Whenever we went, my mother had to go on the It's a Small World ride and I always had to go through the Haunted Mansion. It just wasn't a trip to Disneyland without it.


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)

Ooh this is making me want to go back to Disneyland and we just got back from there a few weeks ago! My favorite time at Disneyland is when all the Halloween decorations are up. Can't wait for Mickey's Halloween Party! I just have to keep telling myself...only a couple more weeks...only a couple more weeks.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Fantastic photos! I'm heading out there this weekend so I'm looking forward on going on Haunted Mansion


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

Ah, memories! It's been ages since I've been able to visit the Haunted Mansion. Thanks for the great pi So!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

WANT!!

Beautiful interior. I've only been to Phantom Manor once.

Plus at WDW they have the Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

These photos are great! When I waited (and waited.....) in line for the tower of terror ride in Hollywood studios, I took so many pictures too. If anyone is interested ill see if I can find them...


----------

